# 6.Rund um Köln Challenge, Mit RR oder MTB Fahren



## Metzkergiga4u (3. April 2009)

Servus, als halb Kölner darf mann sich diesen Eintagesklassiker nicht entgehen lassen.

Nur weis ich nicht welches Rad ich nehmen soll, mit dem RR hätte ich chancen Top 50 in der Master 1 Kathegorie zu fahren, mit dem MTB wäre es eine gute vorbereitung für die Session.

Bin leider hin und her gerissen und weis net was ich machen soll. Fahren will ich die 100 Km Distanz.

Lg CHris


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2009)

Na, dieses Jahr könntest du wahrscheinlich sogar bei den Pros einen guten Platz belegen 

Würde das RR nehmen, was willst du mit dem MTB auf der Strasse? Da kriegst du vielleicht einen Publikumspreis 

Ob vielleicht diesmal unter den Amateuren mehr gedopte gefunden werden? Die Kontrollen sollen ja "einzigartig" werden...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (3. April 2009)

Rennradfahren ist doch auch eine gute Vorbereitung. Also ab auf RR.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2009)

ich hatte auch schonmal überlegt mit dem MTB teilzunehmen,aber verlangt die Orga nicht einnen 28er Mindestschnitt?
Das könnte knapp werden.


----------



## wogru (4. April 2009)

Ich bin dabei und nehme das RR. MTB ist mir zu langsam auf den flachen Stücken bzw. Berg ab. Bin gestern einen Teil der Strecke gefahren, habe 65,7 km/h als Spitzenwert auf dem Tacho gehabt (auf der B55 nach Overath). Das Tempo schaffe ich mit dem MTB nicht !!


----------



## Saliva (4. April 2009)

Letztes Jahr war einer mim Freerider am Start. Wenn das Rennen stattgefunden hätte, wäre er wohl einer der Favouriten gewesen 

Aber dieses Jahr würd ich definitiv RR fahren


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. April 2009)

Ok danke euch, bin mit RR gemeldet. Ich hoffe nur das es nicht regnet, weil ich mich da schnell mal zerschelle..


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. April 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> habe 65,7 km/h als Spitzenwert auf dem Tacho gehabt (auf der B55 nach Overath). Das Tempo schaffe ich mit dem MTB nicht !!



Na ja es gibt Leute die fahren weit über 80 Kmh auf dem Mtb.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5759611&postcount=2785

Wieviele Zähne wird das Kettenblatt da wohl haben 80?


----------



## wogru (4. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wieviele Zähne wird das Kettenblatt da wohl haben 80?


Die Frage ist eher welche Buslinie er benutzt hat 

Die RuK-Strecke ist kein Problem, d.h. die Abfahrt bei Hohkeppl oder wie der Ort heißt ist schon recht eng, denke wenn was passiert dann dort.


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. April 2009)

80 km/h auf nem MTB hab ich auch schon 2x geschafft, ist doch nicht so das Problem!


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> ... eine gute vorbereitung für die Session.




Die Kölner Session ist vorbei; Aschermittwoch war Schluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (7. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Na ja es gibt Leute die fahren weit über 80 Kmh auf dem Mtb.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5759611&postcount=2785
> 
> Wieviele Zähne wird das Kettenblatt da wohl haben 80?



so viele hats garnicht, aber der kai hat super fixe beine egal ob berg rauf oder runter (ok bei den schmalen reifen sind 80 sicherlich drin) mit den 2.3er mit matsch profil schaffe ich gerade mal um die 67 max bisher im wald, da war der berg zuende


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. April 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> 80 km/h auf nem MTB hab ich auch schon 2x geschafft, ist doch nicht so das Problem!



Gibt es dafür auch Beweise? (Bild, Gps Aufzeichnung] Weil an der Tanke beim abstrahlen habe ich auch öfter mal über 100 kmh auf dem Tacho..

@Delgardo: Gibt ja auch noch andere Disziplinen ausser Rumblödeln, Kampftrinken, und fremde Weiber abschleppen.

@mistermoo: Verglichen mit einer Schildkröte wird er sicherlich schnelle Beine haben, verglichen mit dem Absalon sicher nicht.Alles relativ zumal bei einer Mtb Standartübersetzung bei 50-55 Kmh eh nichts mehr über die ach so flotten Beine geht...
Ps: Ein Berg fängt nach meiner Definition bei 800-100 Hm aufwärts am Stück an, solche Rampen wie der Wengeberg etz sind da nicht gemeint..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Verglichen mit einer Schildkröte wird er sicherlich schnelle Beine haben, verglichen mit dem Absalon sicher nicht.Alles relativ zumal bei einer Mtb Standartübersetzung bei 50-55 Kmh eh nichts mehr über die ach so flotten Beine geht...


Super Vergleich 
Werd mal nüchtern!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. April 2009)

So wie du nüchtern bist möchte ich mal betrunken sein.

Ach komm gehe deine 500 Km Strasse fahren und gib Ruhe oder Beweise.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2009)

Ich werd' gerade irgendwie müde, ich weiß auch nicht... 

Wenn du selbst nicht mehr weißt, was du nimmst, kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen, entschuldige bitte


----------



## mistermoo (7. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @mistermoo: Verglichen mit einer Schildkröte wird er sicherlich schnelle Beine haben, verglichen mit dem Absalon sicher nicht.Alles relativ zumal bei einer Mtb Standartübersetzung bei 50-55 Kmh eh nichts mehr über die ach so flotten Beine geht...
> Ps: Ein Berg fängt nach meiner Definition bei 800-100 Hm aufwärts am Stück an, solche Rampen wie der Wengeberg etz sind da nicht gemeint..



schlechter vergleich...
ein berg kanns auch schon bei 50m/0 sein, ist immer die frage wer da hoch muss, wie steil es ist, beschaffenheit des untergrunds etc. und wo man sich befindet (frag mal die niederländer), es ist schön wenn einige solche leistungen bringen, doch ist das ja nicht für jeden so und 67 max bezog sich auf nen abhang runter quer durch den wald mit massig bäumen im weg, nix waldautobahn

kann mich aber eher an jemanden wie kai messen (ok 17 jahre jünger macht sicherlich was aus) bzw. anspornen lassen, als an jemanden der seine ergebnisse zur schau stellt und andere leistungen ins lächerliche zu ziehen scheint

von jemanden der solche leistungen bringen kann wie du (sicherlich sehr gut als nicht pro ) erwarte ich da doch anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich werd' gerade irgendwie müde, ich weiß auch nicht...
> 
> Wenn du selbst nicht mehr weißt, was du nimmst, kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen, entschuldige bitte






Was soll ich noch groß schreiben? Du bist ja mit dir selber genug bestraft.
Das lustigste sind deine wiedersprüchlichen Aussagen, alles geht dir am arsch vorbei, aber must hier trotzdem deinen Senf dazugeben...
Naja wenigstens kriegste hier im vergleich zum RL den Mund auf.

@ All welche Reifen habt ihr denn auf den Rennmaschienen drauf, mir hat es gestern einen Snakebite reingehauen obwohl ca mit 35-40 Kmh eine Kante von einen zugeteerten (Strassen) loch überfahren habe.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Was soll ich noch groß schreiben?


Am besten gar nix mehr! 
Du scheinst aber doch was zu lernen, auch wenn es lange genug gedauert hat. Aber ansich ist diese Entwicklung ja zu begrüßen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. April 2009)

Geh waschtrommel Tv gucken, kommst jetzt schön auf die Ignorierliste wo du hingehörst.

@ Mods: könnt ihr dem Thread Spammer nicht mal entfernen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Geh waschtrommel Tv gucken, kommst jetzt schön auf die Ignorierliste wo du hingehörst.








Bitte schön, haste auch was für kalte Abende 

Adiós!


----------



## tvaellen (8. April 2009)

Könnt ihr euch nicht woanders zoffen? 

Natürlich fährt man bei RuK 4000s oder was vergleichbares von Schwalbe bzw. Michelin und keine Crossreifen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. April 2009)

Wären Conti SuperSport 700x20C auch zulässig? Wie steht es mit dem Luftdruck, hatte dem Snakebite mit ca 7 Bar.


----------



## wogru (13. April 2009)

So, RuK ist vorbei, dann mal Butter bei den Fischen, wie schnell ward ihr und auf welcher Strecke ? Ich warte noch auf das offizielle Endergebnis, dann gibt es meine Platzierung hier !


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. April 2009)

Hi na ja 100 er Strecke, allerdings hatte ich 121 Km auf dem Tacho als ich die Ziellinie überquert habe.zeit 3,35H in etwa. Ich konnte gut im Mittelfeld mitfahren und habe viel Führungsarbeit in verschiedenen Gruppen geleistet. Es war manchmal schon ein wenig Kräftezehrend mit dem 12 Kg Stahl Rennrad aber hätte nie gedacht das die Felgen und gemuffter Rahmen Schlaglöcher mit 60 Kmh so wegstecken. 
Meine Freundin hat am Bensberganstieg posizion bezogen und mir Pro runde eine Flasche und schots gerreicht. Ziemlich erstaunt war ich das viele Fahrer an den Anstiegen sehr rausgenommen bzw geschöben haben, für mich hat die 2-fach Kurbel gereicht. Auf dem Kopsteinpflaster zum Schloss rauf hat das Schaltwerk ein wenig gestreikt aber sonst hat das alte Schätzchen super funktioniert.

Das allerwichtigste und mein Ziel für diese Veranstaltung war Sturzfrei ins Ziel zu kommen und das hat diesesmal wunderbar geklappt.

Lg Chris.

Ps: Topspeed betrug 84.19 Km/h


----------



## wogru (14. April 2009)

Ich hatte am Ende fast 115 km auf dem Tacho, war nach 3:11h im Ziel, bin gespannt was die offizielle Zeitmessung sagt.
Eigentlich bin ich in einer ganz guten Gruppe mitgefahren, an den bergen wurde langsamer gemacht und die schnellen haben mehr oder weniger oben gewartet bis sie wieder von unserem Hauptfeld geschluckt wurden. Leider wurde die Gruppe bei der 2.Durchfahrt in Spitze und den 60ern zu groß. Da haben sich zu viele an uns dran gehangen die wahrscheinlich in der Vorbereitung nur einmal auf dem Rad gesessen haben. Irgendwie haben die 60er Unruhe in die Gruppe gebracht, Finger weg von der Bremse konnte man vergessen, irgendein Idiot ist immer quer gekommen, hohes Tempo fahren war damit vorbei. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe sind wir mit 33 -36 km/h durch die Kölner Vororte, vor 2 Jahren lag da der Schnitt noch bei 40 km/h.
Aber zum Glück bin ich auch ohne Sturz durchgekommen, wobei es in der letzten Kurve fast gekracht hätte, ich sag nur: Teilnehmer der 60er Challenge und von außen die Kurve nach innen schneiden. Mindestens 5 Leute habe ich Fluchen gehört.
Mein Topspeed lag nur bei 75,xx km/h.


----------



## wogru (14. April 2009)

So, habe nun ein offizielles Ergebnis über die 100km (115km): 
Zeit: 3:09:34
Gesamtwertung: 263.
Klasse Master 1: 107.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (14. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Servus, als halb Kölner darf mann sich diesen Eintagesklassiker nicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> Nur weis ich nicht welches Rad ich nehmen soll, mit dem RR hätte ich chancen Top 50 in der Master 1 Kathegorie zu fahren, mit dem MTB wäre es eine gute vorbereitung für die Session.
> 
> ...


platz 616 gesamt bzw. 206 ak sind ja doch ein bisschen davon entfernt, wa?


----------



## wogru (14. April 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> platz 616 gesamt bzw. 206 ak sind ja doch ein bisschen davon entfernt, wa?


Ja, da sind ein paar Radfahrer zwischen uns ! Ich habe gerade gesehen das meine Platzierung noch etwas besser ist, da stehen 5 Leute von der 60er Runde in der Gesamt-Ergebnisliste der 100er vor mir, leider nur einer in der Liste meiner AK.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. April 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> platz 616 gesamt bzw. 206 ak sind ja doch ein bisschen davon entfernt, wa?



Tja Theorie und Praxis sind immer Zweierlei Dinge.

Spass gemacht hat es Trotzdem.


----------

